

Neural Network library in JavaScript - DrinkWater
https://github.com/harthur/brain

======
tansey
Great job!

Technically, this is a supervised learning NN library that implements the
canonical backprop algorithm. Also looks like all networks are feed-forward
and fully connected, with neurons activated using a sigmoid function (1 /
[1+e^-ab]). Appears that cross-validation is used as well, but I haven't
looked into how or which kind.

You probably want to add momentum or some other form of local optima
escape/avoidance mechanism.

------
AUmrysh
This is awesome. I think more resources like this will help spread the ML
field to those who otherwise wouldn't be exposed to it. We should really have
a core set of tools/libs like pybrain and opencv in every language.

I'd also like to point out an interesting little set of slides by the same
author: <http://harthur.github.com/txjs-slides/>

------
zachrose
harthur's Bayesian classifier module is also awesome:
<https://github.com/harthur/classifier>. Using it to classify videos based on
tags was the first time I'd made anything with ML.

